# Strikeforce : Carano vs. Santos



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

8/15/2009
HP Pavilio
San Jose, Calif. 


*Main card*

Women's Championship (145 lbs) bout: Gina Carano vs. Cristiane Santos 
Lightweight Championship unification bout: Josh Thomson (c) vs. Gilbert Melendez (ic)
Welterweight Championship bout: Nick Diaz vs. Jay Hieron 
Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Renato Sobral (c) vs. Gegard Mousasi 

*Other announced matchups*

Heavyweight bout: Fabricio Werdum vs. TBA
Women's bout (145 lbs): Erin Toughill vs. TBA 
Lightweight bout: Poppies Martinez vs. Isaiah Hill
Light Heavyweight bout: Ricardo Barros vs. Scott Lighty 
Welterweight bout: James Terry vs. Jason Von Flue





​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Match*

The main event is going to be SICK and probably one of the best draws that Showtime has ever seen!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> The main event is going to be SICK and probably one of the best draws that Showtime has ever seen!


I don't think this will be a good fight after the first 30 seconds...Carano is a good boxer but once she starts missing Cyborg, and Cyborg slams her...it's over for her. 

Gina's ground game isn't stellar and Cyborg is man-strong. Carano won't get out of the 1st round unless Strikeforce allows it.

BTW, after this "superfight" what happens to girl fights...I think there are 8 fighters at most, not counting Japanese women who weigh 30lbs less than Cyborg. (two fights ago for the borg).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kobald*

Well Strikeforce could sign Kelly Kobald! Besides he buck teeth she ain't that bad in fighting or in looks!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dream?*

What does DREAM have to do with this particular Strikeforce card?


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What does DREAM have to do with this particular Strikeforce card?


LOL, Nothing---- thats just his signature.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Never mind*

Oh, ok my bad!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

cyborg is a manimal, devastating. 

will she make weight this time? its's been an issue a few times in the past so is 145 doable for her?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cyborgs Weight*

Well she's made 140 before so I don't know why she had a problem last time!


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

What channel will be having this? or is it a PPV? HELP--- HELP


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Viewing Options*

Well you can either watch it on Showtime or you can watch it online for about $24.95 I think!


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> Gina's ground game isn't stellar and *Cyborg is man-strong*.





Blitzdog said:


> ... *cyborg is a manimal*, devastating.


QFT

I am very afraid for Gina. Please Cyborg, don't brutalize her too bad.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you can either watch it on Showtime or you can watch it online for about $24.95 I think!



THANK YOU Sir--- I do have showtime I believe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bad Timing*

I certainly hope that I can watch it cause I'm flying into St. Louis that day!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Updated?*

Updated in what way?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Updated in what way?


as an administrator i check in on threads from time to time and add the fights that have been added to the card recently :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*My bad*

Yeah I realized that shortly after posting and checked the card!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

lagmonkey said:


> QFT
> 
> I am very afraid for Gina. Please Cyborg, don't brutalize her too bad.


So am I, TBH.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Shot*

I hope Gina can land a good shot and rock her!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im interested more in the diaz riggs fight. All that trashtalking and i know they hate each other. Theyll be in there banging for sure. Hopefully cyborg doesnt pound caranos beautiful face into mush. She is gonna get MANhandled!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good One*

Thats a good way of putting it!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Championship Fights*

So once again the main card is stacked with Championship Fights!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You know how there's a lot of YouTube clips of Gina's open workouts, are there any of Cristiane's?

I like to use her full name b/c it's pretty.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> You know how there's a lot of YouTube clips of Gina's open workouts, are there any of Cristiane's?


All I keep finding is old fight highlights and that vid clip of her choking that reporter out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brazil*

Well Santos lives and works out in Brazil so you can't see as many workouts!


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyborg and Carano outside Madison Square Garden








ESPN: Gina, what's inside your purse?

http://sports.espn.go.com/videohub/player.swf?mediaId=4342029


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Similarities*

Besides Santos being more buff I don't see much of a difference in physique!


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Im scared of Cyborg. And I am 6'1 230 pounds. That beast looks like she could kill most of the UFC'S lightweight division. 

Seriously, I love Carano, but if I were her...I would pack my gloves with blinding powder ala _Bloodsport_.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Remember that it's possible to look less buff than your opponent and still put forth an excellent showing.

TBH I am not optimistic for Gina to win, as much as I love her, but again I'm sure her trainers know exactly what she's up against and are preparing accordingly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Xtreme Couture*

Yeah I'm sure Randy is training her according to his personal experiences!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wondering what are peoples thoughts on the card I am kind of pumped for it but dont have showtime I am tempted to order iut on ppv for 24.95 but all I really know is Diaz/Herion and Cyborg/Carano and Babulu but have no idea about the other fighters.Some help would be appreciated I am pumped for Cyborg/Carano it could be a war


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Lightweight Championship unification bout: Josh Thomson (c) vs. Gilbert Melendez (ic)

This guys are not only two top LW fighters but they are also very entertaining, it's a good match up.

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Renato Sobral (c) vs. Gegard Mousasi 

Renato Sobral has done very well after his UFC stint. Mousasi is a complete beast, very well rounded, he won the Middleweight grand prix over in dream and he has participated and won on K-1 kickboxing and last thing i heard he was participating in ADCC the top No Gi Grappling competition.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry to keep bugging but how is Herion the only time I saw him was against GSP but I really like watching Diaz fight and has anybody heard about Diaz with him not taking the drug test last week when he was supposed to and now that fight might be in jepoardy if that fight is took off I probably wont order it.So what you were saying is that Mousasi and Babulu could be a war along with the interim lightwieght title fight.And I already think Carano/Cyborg is gonna be a war.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Card*

Heiron is doing good and should do well against Diaz though I think Diaz is going to win. The Sobral versus Mousasi fight is going to be a brawl and the interim fight is going to be good. But the headliner is going to be the best fight of the night, WAR GINA!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Need some help should I still order this card do you think Mousasi/Sobral, Melendez/Ishida,and Carano/Cyborg along with Taylor/Heiron is worth 24.95 because Directv has it to order on ppv and I dont have showtime so was tempted to order it.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Need some help should I still order this card do you think Mousasi/Sobral, Melendez/Ishida,and Carano/Cyborg along with Taylor/Heiron is worth 24.95 because Directv has it to order on ppv and I dont have showtime so was tempted to order it.


its tough to say whats worth it and what isnt... i personally think it would, theres some really solid fights there, of course sometimes a card looks good and ends up a snoozer, other times a card looks shitty and ends up being one of the better more exciting cards of the year.


i get showtime so ill be getting it anyway, if it was a ppv for me for $25 id defenitly be ordering it and taking the risk it might suck, but knowing strikeforce i doubt it will suck.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Its hard tho because it does look like a good card from what I have heard but I dont know if Ishida and Mousasi are exciting fighters so.And with Diaz maybe off the card I was really looking forward to Diaz/Heiron and not really excited about Taylor unless he has got better since TUF7 I dont know why but wish they would put Mike Kyle vs Werdum on Mian Card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Online*

I'm going to watch it online regardless cause I want to see the main event!


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Will the undercard also be televised?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Its hard tho because it does look like a good card from what I have heard but I dont know if Ishida and Mousasi are exciting fighters so.And with Diaz maybe off the card I was really looking forward to Diaz/Heiron and not really excited about Taylor unless he has got better since TUF7 I dont know why but wish they would put Mike Kyle vs Werdum on Mian Card.


Taylor is currently riding a 7 fight win streak, with only one decision and he also captured 2 minor organization championships, so at least on paper he's improved.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Taylor's Streak*

Not to mention his soul win fighting for DREAM!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, unfortunately I hit the road for Florida on this day. :-/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

What day?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

August 15th? :confused02: Just a shot in the dark there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Clarification*

Well the guy wasn't writing very clearly!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Titleismandatoryiguesstitleismandatoryiguesstitlei smandatoryiguess*

Seems clear to me...I mean, what have we been talking about for the past few pages? Oh, he must mean the second Tuesday in the week after St. Swithen's day...yeah, that's it.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Gina vs. Cris*

...This fight will live up to the hype. These two are gonna throw down bigtime. I've been waiting for this matchup for 2 years now. Now the time has come. Cris is an aggressive striker who has that typical Chutebox style: When you're hurt they swarm on you like killer bees. If Gina gets rocked, she will be in trouble. Cyborg will smell the blood and go in for the kill. We haven't seen Gina rocked badly in a fight yet. Gina has been training at Xtreme Couture for a while now and I'm sure Captain America has a very good gameplan for her. 
I think Gina will dictate where the fight goes and will avoid the aggressive attacks from Cyborg.
...Standing toe to toe and exchanging with Cris would not be a good idea. Gina is a more intelligent, patient fighter that will pick her shots. Cris will keep coming at her and if Gina catches her coming in, she has a good chance to close the show. This fight will be a standup war. Both are going for the knockout out so that makes it even more interesting. This is a milestone for Strikeforce & women in MMA. This fight is too close to call, but I'm hoping that italian babe wins by KO...:thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think Gina is going to get worked in this. Cyborg is simply too much beast for her to handle.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Its going to be painful to watch Cyborg smash Gina. The big ugly man beast.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

MAN, you guys are buzzkills!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

...And it's a five rounder. Gina, get ready to be hit with the ugly stick... :-(


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> ...And it's a five rounder. Gina, get ready to be hit with the ugly stick... :-(


The ugly stick named Cyborg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What stick?*

Santos doesn't have a stick...supposedly. I sometimes wonder!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Santos doesn't have a stick...supposedly. I sometimes wonder!


...Ha Ha...n1 bro. Seems like it. If you cut her head off and replaced it with a dudes head, she would look like a UFC LW fighter!


----------



## Murdy (Aug 14, 2009)

This fight is going to be insane to watch, Cyborg is a tank though, she's gonna dominate the crap out of Carano.


Kinda shame.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Skill*

Well Carano has skill in her favor, and as demonstrated by Royce Gracie skill can take on strength anyday if properly used!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Gina wins... and since I'm wrong with my predictions 80% of the time I think gorilla love, I mean, Cyborg wins this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ramatch*

Regardless of the result, I'm sure there will be a rematch sometime in the future!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

She made weight, and then some.

# Gina Carano (143) vs. Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (144.5)
# Champ Renato "Babalu" Sobral (201) vs. Gegard Mousasi (204)


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

she'll beat the [email protected]#! out of you................ and you would love every second of it


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> she'll beat the [email protected]#! out of you................ and you would love every second of it


...WOW! What a bod on that hot Italian babe. I hope she wins : )


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I am so looking for those panties this weekend.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

pics please ^.^


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Is Showtime the only channel showing this event tonight?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm picking Carano to win. I think she has the better striking and if she employs the proper footwork she can pick Cyborg apart. Cyborg will probably blow all her energy early and I can see Gina taking over from there. Cyborg's best chance will be to get Gina down early. There I could see her sinking in a sub.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I at least know for Directv you can order it for 24.95 which I finally gave in and ordered it.Really pumped for Carano/Cyborg its going to be a war but I think Carano takes it.Dont know that much about Mousasi besides for highlights on Youtube but I am predicting a new Strikeforce LightHeavyweight Champion.Jesse Taylor vs Jay Heiron will be interesting because have not seen either fight since they both fought in the UFC.Melendez vs Ishida has a chance to be exciting as well but really see Melendez taking this in a war maybe going all 5 rounds.And Kyle vs Werdum can see Werdum taking it by submission but Kyle still has a punchers chance.Really pumped for tonight this is my first live Strikeforce card but really mad when you look at the original card and then look at it now.And why did Strikeforce not offer their last event on ppv because the card was great for that one as well.Strikeforce is now my second favorite MMA promotion,they have a reasonable amount of good fighters and they actaully know how to run an event.Will we maybe get a Fedor announcement tonight on who his first fight will be against hope so.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I'm picking Carano to win. I think she has the better striking and if she employs the proper footwork she can pick Cyborg apart. Cyborg will probably blow all her energy early and I can see Gina taking over from there. Cyborg's best chance will be to get Gina down early. There I could see her sinking in a sub.


I agree all Gina has to do is counter strike and weather the storm and cyborg will gas hard midway through the second.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cyborg's Muscles*

Yeah the fact that Cyborg has more muscle may actually work against her. Cause she might gas if this fight goes the distance and then Gina can take it from there!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I understand that you need to title each post, but you don't really need the emoticons, do you?

There are some things you need to process and learn to manage, with all respect.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

Game. Blouses.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

i didnt want this outcome


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like Cyborg by penis.... :sarcastic12:


----------



## GSP15 (Jul 30, 2009)

Early Stoppage... :thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I am so looking for those panties this weekend.



They are located beneath my pillow.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

GSP15 said:


> Early Stoppage... :thumbsdown:


Umm, not at all. She was eating punches with no intention of stopping it. 

While I do wish, on a personal note, that the Ref had decided to step in 2 seconds later, it wouldn't have changed the outcome of the fight.

Unless you are blinded by beauty, Gina was completely outclassed in this fight. Yeah, she might have had the better strategy/footwork, but her power, both in the clinch and punching, were completely outmatched. 

I could tell Gina would lose from the first solid punch that Cyborg landed on Gina's chin that stunned her, which was about 30 sec into the fight.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Umm, not at all. She was eating punches with no intention of stopping it.
> 
> While I do wish, on a personal note, that the Ref had decided to step in 2 seconds later, it wouldn't have changed the outcome of the fight.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say Gina was completely outclassed. Cyborg did back up on a few occasions, although I do agree Gina was stunned to be in the octagon with someone stronger than her. 

Gina also did well in positioning herself when Cyborg tried to take her down. Gina landed in full mount, but just couldn't seem to keep the necessary control. 

And Gina did an excellent job spinning out of the Americana. 

Although the stoppage was justified, I am pissed at the ref for calling this fight at the buzzer, especially with so much on the line. The women needed this bout to be competitive, and a loss to either in the 1st doesn't help the division in the slightest. 

Big John should have been reffing this fight.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Terrific post, man.

It's unfortunate for Gina's fans that the fight was stopped with only one second left, but the referee has no choice but to stop a fight if a fighter is unable to intelligently defend themselves, regardless of whether there is a second left, half a second left, or no time remaining. Witness Lyoto vs. Thiago. 

As further evidence, Gina did not give a post fight interview either in ring or in the locker room. A reporter was hovering in the locker room even though Gina was being attended to by a doctor. If anything, the referee stopped the fight too late. 

This was an instance where a fighter suffered as a result of their own popularity, I believe.

What I really like about MMA as opposed to boxing is the sport's willingness to protect it's athletes so they can compete another day. The late stoppage was quite possibly commercially motivated, and that's sad to see.



Sicilian_Esq said:


> I wouldn't say Gina was completely outclassed. Cyborg did back up on a few occasions, although I do agree Gina was stunned to be in the octagon with someone stronger than her.
> 
> Gina also did well in positioning herself when Cyborg tried to take her down. Gina landed in full mount, but just couldn't seem to keep the necessary control.
> 
> ...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Man alive!
I don't normally like woman's fights as they are rather gentle and uncompetitive - but this was like pride days Wanderlei again. First women get birth control so they can stay unpregnant like men, now science gives them steroids so they can beat up women like men 

Also is it me or was Cyborg used to doing takedowns on top heavy guys, not butt heavy women 

Also fapp fapp fapp fapp


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I wouldn't say Gina was completely outclassed. Cyborg did back up on a few occasions, although I do agree Gina was stunned to be in the octagon with someone stronger than her.
> 
> Gina also did well in positioning herself when Cyborg tried to take her down. Gina landed in full mount, but just couldn't seem to keep the necessary control.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I understand that it wasn't likely to be a war, but a couple of rounds would have helped both women's careers and their division as a whole.

Still very sad though.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> What I really like about MMA as opposed to boxing is the sport's willingness to protect it's athletes so they can compete another day. The late stoppage was quite possibly commercially motivated, and that's sad to see.


I agree and also title fights usually are stopped much later than non-title fights. She was taking hits but only a couple of them actually got through he arms/hands and hit her square in the face. One of the last ones is the one that did it though, right in the front of her face through both her arms/hands.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

GSP15 said:


> Early Stoppage... :thumbsdown:


...It certainly looked like it, but it wasn't. Gina was getting teed off on unfortunately. Even if the Ref stopped it a half second before the bell, Gina was done. Even if she did beat the horn, it was obvious she didn't want to continue. Randy would have thrown in the towel.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Werdum's Jiu Jitsu is top notch. Kyle was no match for him on the ground. I was really impressed with Gilbert Melendez. His striking was crisp. The way he fought...his stance, holding his hands low and landing big shots, stuffing takedowns, kinda looked Chuck Liddellish. Nice win for El-Nino.
...Babalu sees stars once more. Babalu went to La La Land again!. I bet he had an Iceman flashback. Before the fight I thought about Chuck Liddell siging with Strikeforce and fighting Babalu for the title. Deja-vu. Just a thought, too late anyway. Mousasi quickly getting side control was impressive. Then his ground n'pound was impressive too.
...Most everyone knew Cyborg was just too much. I knew Carano exchanging with her was gonna be bad. Gina couldn't get off. Having Cris on top swinging away is scary. Carano landed a few nice punches but was really out of her comfort zone. Cyborg truly is half-man. 
I'm sure Randy had a good gameplan for dealing with Cyborg's aggression. Like Cro-Cop said " You have gameplan until you get hit". Cris is now the baddest woman South & North of the equator. She is very capabe of holding that belt for a really long time. That's "little Wandy" for ya.

Anderson Silva - Champion - Brazil
Lyoto Machida - Champion - Brazil
Antonio Silva - Champion - Brazil (won Elite XC HW belt)
Cris Santos - Champion - Brazil

* Gotta give it up to those Brazilians...:thumbsup:


----------



## BustingNecks (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the ref should be more conscience of where the round is time wise. I do not care about Gina or Cyborg, but I did want to see another round or two. There was one clean shot there at the end and that is when the ref jumped in. Gina should have done more than just to cover up but I do not think she was of it. It just looks bad when a person is lying there doing nothing but covering up their face while the attacker is just punching.
I think the fight was sloppy and no matter how good the two are compared to the average woman they are still women. Punches weak, balance was horrible, they were stumbling and falling onto each other. Hell Gina had done nothing till Cyborg stumbled and Gina just happened to land on her lol. 
One last thing, I think Cyborg is a little too manly in the face to rule out steroid usage. I want to see a picture of her in her teens. Granted that there are women that just look manly. 
I like watching women fight but they will never be as skilled and entertaining as men. That goes for all sports.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BustingNecks said:


> I think the ref should be more conscience of where the round is time wise. I do not care about Gina or Cyborg, but I did want to see another round or two. There was one clean shot there at the end and that is when the ref jumped in. Gina should have done more than just to cover up but I do not think she was of it. It just looks bad when a person is lying there doing nothing but covering up their face while the attacker is just punching.
> I think the fight was sloppy and no matter how good the two are compared to the average woman they are still women. Punches weak, balance was horrible, they were stumbling and falling onto each other. Hell Gina had done nothing till Cyborg stumbled and Gina just happened to land on her lol.
> One last thing, I think Cyborg is a little too manly in the face to rule out steroid usage. I want to see a picture of her in her teens. Granted that there are women that just look manly.
> I like watching women fight but they will never be as skilled and entertaining as men. That goes for all sports.


This post was pretty insightful up to your last freakin idiotic sentence.


----------



## BustingNecks (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL, whats idiotic about truth. Women are not as crisp when they punch, when they attempt a takedown. Hell even in the mount they are clumsy. Dont get me wrong I enjoyed the fight. I enjoy women's mma. I want to see women progress in the sport. In order for a lacking in skill group to progress in anything they need to be criticized, when criticism is needed. Not patted on the head or butt with a "dat a girl" compliment. Just saying.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Quit hogging the goddamn heavy bag in the gym and you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Your opinion does not necessarily equate truth.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Quit hogging the goddamn heavy bag in the gym and you'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Your opinion does not necessarily equate truth.


No, it equates to veiled bigotry and sexism. 

If you want to argue that women in general are less physically strong than men, then you would have an argument and I would agree with you. 

However, arguing that women are inferior to me in ability is simply foolish. You almost make it seem as if they are like children and not as coordinated as men. Or, that they aren't as mentally developed as men and can't learn as well. Like I said, veiled bigotry and sexism.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

BustingNecks said:


> LOL, whats idiotic about truth. Women are not as crisp when they punch, when they attempt a takedown. Hell even in the mount they are clumsy. Dont get me wrong I enjoyed the fight. I enjoy women's mma. I want to see women progress in the sport. In order for a lacking in skill group to progress in anything they need to be criticized, when criticism is needed. Not patted on the head or butt with a "dat a girl" compliment. Just saying.


...6 posts...your still a cherry, so it's all good. Fight Gina or Cyborg then tell me you agree with you post.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...6 posts...your still a cherry, so it's all good. Fight Gina or Cyborg then tell me you agree with you post.


:fight02::fight02::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

Cyborg's next opponent should be Caster Semenya. Takes a man to beat a man.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Caster Semenya?*

Whoever that is!


----------

